
Video Apparently Showing Flight 572 Missile Strike Geolocated to Iranian Suburb - mzs
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/mena/2020/01/09/video-apparently-showing-flight-ps572-missile-strike-geolocated-to-iranian-suburb/
======
mdaniel
I don't recognize that site's domain, but the NYTimes seems to have done some
confirmation legwork: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/video/iran-plane-
missile....](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/video/iran-plane-missile.html)

~~~
mzs
bellingcat (belling the cat, get it?) does open-source intelligence. Here's
their thread regarding the coming NYT piece today:
[https://twitter.com/bellingcat/status/1215354416951365632](https://twitter.com/bellingcat/status/1215354416951365632)

Here's another good article from NYT today focusing on more than just the
video: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/world/middleeast/iran-
pla...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/world/middleeast/iran-plane-crash-
ukraine.html)

------
duelingjello
Juan from the Blanco Lirio channel just consolidated the rumors that two (2)
Tor (Gen 1) (NATO: SA-15 “Gauntlet”) short-range missiles were probably fired
from a battery near the takeoff path based on NATO forces’ SIGINT identifying
a lock-on from fire-control radar onto the aircraft and radar tracks of the
missiles. It’s interesting how Western sources could identify such signals
either from space or hundreds of miles to the south from the Caspian. I guess
there is also a possibility of visual/IR sensors seeing the exhaust plume of
the solid rocket motor moving quickly at a distance.

